# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Pixlr, online photo editor, Inmagine Group, Singapore

## Airicist

Developer - Inmagine Group

pixlr.com

youtube.com/PixlrStream

facebook.com/pixlr

twitter.com/pixlr

linkedin.com/company/pixlr

instagram.com/pixlr

----------


## Airicist

Article "Pixlr refreshes photo editing platform to include AI-powered improvements"

by Grace Ong
February 24, 2021

----------

